# Suggest SMJLED PR2 hosts?



## nerdgineer (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a few of trueblue's SMJLED PR2 bulbs on sale and like them a lot. I did find out that the bulbs' brightness is affected by the host flashlight - probably by resistance in the host body.

So mine work GREAT in a PT Tec-20. They worked a lot less well in a cheap 99 cent 2AA host - which is not suprising. So my question is, what hosts have CPFers used for these SMJLED's (especially those with multiple bulbs who can provide comparisons) and which ones do you think made good hosts.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine's in one of these:
Energizer Quick Switch
http://www.energizer.com/products/flashlights/flashlight.asp?cat=1

If you want something more rugged, try a Dorcy Gel-Brite or another cheap rubberized and/or waterproof light.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 13, 2006)

My light is more an out of the box but in the box mod. A two-brightness folding portable lantern is what I’ve chosen to make. You have to admit it is different. :huh2:


----------



## trailstoride (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked how well the Energizer Work Light (K220WB-E) worked, I bought two of them. It has a nice side spill and good throw. I bought mine at Target for $5.99. It has a faceted reflector, and holds the bulb in place with a metal disk that aids in heat sinking the SMJLED PR2 bulb. Here are some pictures. The beam shot is with new batteries.













I also tried it in an Engergizer Industrial 2D flashlight - it has a narrower beam and bit longer throw at the expense of less side spill. I wonder about cooling with the Industrial 2D - the bulb base is in plastic and could get quite hot if left on for a while...


----------



## nikon (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought some inexpensive RayOVac branded lights at Walmart recently (see picture below), and they're terrific. The three pack is 6.79 and a single 2AA is 2.00. I haven't found anything better to go with the PR SMJLED.


----------



## leduk (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a few beamshots a couple of weeks back.


















The last one's bright as its a 1W Lumuled PR drop in.
The first one is 0.5W Advancemart for comparison although its more floody than any of the PR2 hosts.

I like the yellow 47p Tesco one. The reflecor is dimpled(stochastic?).

Cheers.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 13, 2006)

I tried some lights with the SMJLED PR and the energizer flashlights seem to have an edge here

The energizer Quick switch AA/C/D light
The energizer worklight AA

And my personal favorite is the energizer 2 in 1 outdoor, It's shorter than the 2 previous lights and it has a very good spot (Better than the worklight) with sidespill and also turns into an arealight if needed. Deep reflector, very good construction and nice price at $6.xx at target. I might just get a couple more, an added bonus is that it can be run on 2 or 4 AA for extra runtime, but it has reverse polarity, you have to mod the light to fit the batteries backwards. 
http://www.energizer.com/products/flashlights/flashlight.asp?cat=4&id=6

I think this is a winner for overall use.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## leduk (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yes, 

I posted this PR2 mod for pelican versabrite earlier.
Handy if you need it but no where as good as a big reflector host.

Cheers


----------



## Zigzago (Jun 13, 2006)

I posted about the Garrity G-Tech 2AA light in this thread including photos (post #114). I think it has a great beam for a cheap light.


----------



## mosport (Jun 13, 2006)

leduk - Liking that Tesco 2D, even has a faceted reflector too!

Put my first SMJ PR2 from into a dollar store 2C light, nothing special but does the job suprisingly well. Throw is respectable and there's lots of useable sidespill, with minimal artifacts from the reflector (you can barely see the emitter wires).

Just ordered another pair from TrueBlue, so might go back and pick up one more - can't go wrong for $1


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 13, 2006)

Energizer hardcase 2D, 
Dorcy Boss 2AA seen to work fine


----------



## DonShock (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like mine in the 2D Rayovac Industrial lights, $5 at Walmart. They have a RYG warning LED system to let you know the batteries are getting low. The beam is a good center spot for moderate throw and good usable side spill. And since the bulb mount is in the body and not the head, you can remove the reflector and use it in candle mode to light up the entire room.

In the AA light, I like the Garrity 2AA with faceted reflector, $4 at Walmart. It produces a much more floody beam. A little short on throw but great for general around the house use.


----------



## WNG (Jun 14, 2006)

Another fellow CPFer mentioned the Sears Craftsman Endurable Lux-1 3AAA body was a superb host for the PR SMJLED. Once the PR Lux bulb is harvested, you're left with an unused and rather well constructed body.
The battery tube has a ridge that is for aligning the AAA battery carrier.
If you sand it down, 2 AAs can be inserted to power the SMJLED.
Or, fabricate a dummy AAA for the existing battery carrier.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 14, 2006)

i don't have one but they sure is nice 

ADD:btw, srry donshock. i totally forgot about the whole you give me a mjled and i put a review thing.

will put it up later today


----------



## lexina (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 2 on the way from Trueblue - can't wait! Since I intend to use it as a long-running emergency light, I am planning to use it in a 2D light that can do candlelight mode such as the Mag2D.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 15, 2006)

My mod worked so I must have done something right. Two SMJLED PR based bulb power the Energizer Lantern. The light retains two-brightness use.

The stock lantern is directly driven from 4xAA batteries. The 6-volt setup had one current limiting resistor and the second resistor dimmed the 5mm LED emitters. The circuit board was rearranged. I used the 75 ohm resistor that came in the lantern to starve the SMJLED PR bulbs. That was my solution to dim the bulbs.

Looking at the lantern on high is hard. A brighter high and dimmer low was the result of the mod.


----------



## WNG (Jun 15, 2006)

I received my PR SMJLEDs today. Wow, great tint and can be exploited very well in some flashlights, and be underwhelming in others.

It didn't work well in my intended host, a Panasonic Kryptalite 2D with shallow , faceted reflector. Seems the SMJLED works best in deep reflectors.

It went into an old B&D Snakelite for a floody long-running area light.
To my surprise, the other is a throwaway 2AA handout. And it has a great beam.


----------



## filibuster (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> My mod worked so I must have done something right. Two SMJLED PR based bulb power the Energizer Lantern. The light retains two-brightness use.
> 
> The stock lantern is directly driven from 4xAA batteries. The 6-volt setup had one current limiting resistor and the second resistor dimmed the 5mm LED emitters. The circuit board was rearranged. I used the 75 ohm resistor that came in the lantern to starve the SMJLED PR bulbs. That was my solution to dim the bulbs.


TrueBlue, this looks great! So, could you go into a little more detail on this lantern mod. I have a couple of the lanterns I'd like to do the same thing to but could use a little more guidance on what's entailed.


----------



## x-ray (Jun 16, 2006)

So far I've had best results with the Energizer Hard Case flashlight:






The large faceted reflector seems to work very well with the SMJLED, Here's a beamshot:






Being a 2D light, the runtime should be fairly long. 

Cost £7 (around $12) on ebay


----------



## cavanaug (Jun 16, 2006)

I was doing some playing around with the smjleds (both bipin & pr) I got from lambda. I tried them in Minimag, Coleman tent light etc.

The one that really surprised me was a simple Mag 2D with a sputtered reflector that I had. I was really impressed with the beam & overall brightness. I had not planned on leaving it in the 2D but thats where it is going to stay. 

I figure its a very long running light with a decent amount of output. Actually the light output is slightly more than a stock 2D but the runtime is like 40x.

--
John


----------



## Empath (Jun 16, 2006)

x-ray said:


> So far I've had best results with the Energizer Hard Case flashlight:



There must have been a change in that flashlight. I've got one, but the polarity is reversed. So, the SMJLED doesn't work in it at all.


----------



## x-ray (Jun 16, 2006)

Empath said:


> There must have been a change in that flashlight. I've got one, but the polarity is reversed. So, the SMJLED doesn't work in it at all.



I wonder what would make them reverse the polarity? It would not effect the standard incandescent bulb so seems pretty pointless.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jun 16, 2006)

can these be over-driven? 
Say to craftman 1-watt body and still use 3 AAA. 

Edit!  No. 

I have the answer in the sale thread here #107 . 

Thanks *TrueBlue!*


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 16, 2006)

I have tested them in quite a few lights (including some of the above) and have found that the Everready 2D at walmart that costs $1.68 for the light and two heavy duty batteries is a very nice choice for the money. It has alot of throw and a really nice smooth flood which is quite bright as well. 

The other light I am using is a 54 cent (yes 54 freaking cents) light that I bought at a local flea market/tool shop. It has a fauceted reflector and has a much nicer beam than the Rayovac Industrial.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks! adirondackdestroyer!!

I may have to go to WALLY and look around.:goodjob:


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 17, 2006)

DonShock said:


> I really like mine in the 2D Rayovac Industrial lights, $5 at Walmart. They have a RYG warning LED system to let you know the batteries are getting low. The beam is a good center spot for moderate throw and good usable side spill. And since the bulb mount is in the body and not the head, you can remove the reflector and use it in candle mode to light up the entire room.



I have one of these too and really like it. I was just hoping you could use a 1 watt PR, but I don't think it would work considering the base holding it is plastic or am I completely wrong and this would be feasible?

Does the SMJLED emit as much light as the stock incan bulb?


----------



## PJ (Jun 17, 2006)

+1 on the Energizer Hard Case 2D flashlight as a host. The beam on this has an almost identical shape as a Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA, kind of a 3 stage beam with a defined center hotspot. I'd estimate it to be about 2/3 as bright as the SL PP but still has decent throw, runtime should be in days. It isn't a small light but with its squared shape it ain't rolling away on you. I found a few at one OfficeDepot store on clearance for $3.04 each a few months ago.

Another one that works pretty good is the Duracell Procell 2D light. I picked one up for $1 at a local electronics supplier. By the time I got back they were all gone. It is a plastic light but has better, square cut threads on the head so it stays together and plastic ears molded up alongside the switch for some protection. I have seen them online for about 2 bucks.


----------



## sniper (Jun 17, 2006)

I just got two yesterday, upon my return from an Alaskan criuse.  I took my MiniMag SMJLED 2AA, (VERY useful) my Leatherman Micra, and my Swiss Army Knife with no problems at all, at all . 

I grabbed my wife's yellow plastic 2 D no name light, and turned it on, to see if the batteries were still with us. Dim, dim, dim, and yellowish, of course! 
I put the SMJLED in, (my kind of mod!) and WOW! all the difference in the world! Much brighter, and nice tint. 

If I could have done something similar to my Streamlight Twin Task, I'd probably still have it. 

I quick took it out before my wife saw it and wanted it. I'm sending it to a friend who has a 2 cell Maglight that really needs a shot in the arm. I will put the second one in a G.I. angle head flashlight.

Does anybody know which of the faceted reflectors can easily replace the smooth G.I one? It looks like it ought to be an easy swap. But, I have said that before, with mixed reusults.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 17, 2006)

On your link:

http://www.energizer.com/products/flashlights/flashlight.asp?cat=1

I have a PR base SMJLED in an AA Energizer work light, and it is great.
Also have another one in an 84c Walmart Value Bright 2 AA light.

I think the small AA lights are perfect hosts, because the size seems appropriate for the output level, and they still have a very long runtime. Also, the beam is very white - between a spot and flood, which is ideal for any indoor application. The throw is adequate to light your way outside. These are great reliable lights that are ideal for the glovebox, or to keep in a briefcase or laptop bag on trips. Total investment under ten bucks for the Wally World version.


----------



## filibuster (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanted a little more emergency light longevity than the advertised 60 minutes in my "Garrity Rechargeable Flashlight and Automatic Night Light" so I swapped in the SMJLED in place of the stock incandescent which after testing I found it would give me close to 7 hours of usable light with the two included 600mAh Sanyo NiCad's. The beam in this thing was surprisingly descent as a flashlight. However, in this application a tight beam might not be what is needed. I'll likely replace the NiCads with some older NiMH I have to increase the runtime too. I picked a couple of these lights up at Radio Shack on clearance for $5 each.


----------



## pizzaman (Jun 22, 2006)

I have two favorite hosts for the SMJLED PR2 bulbs.

I have plugged these little gems into all my 2D military anglehead flashlights. These are rugged hosts, but have mediocre reflectors, with yellow beams. I popped in a SMJLED PR2 bulb and put clear contact paper over the lens. I now have a durable emergency light that will have loooong runtime. It has a nice soft flood and is perfect for providing a bit of ambient light to a room if the power is out.

My second favorite host is "any" light powered by 2AA cells. The little 2AA flashlights are such dismal performers. I decided to use 2AA lights as hosts for emergency kits due to the low cost of the hosts and availability of AA lithuims (for long term storage) and back-up use with alkaline AAs (scavenging from other battery powered devices during an emergency). The beams of these little fellows is yellow to start, falling quickly to orange. The SMJLED PR2 bulbs make the little 2AA hosts a good emergency option. They are brighter, whiter, and have superiour runtime compared with incandescent bulbs. I will be slowly upgrading all my 2AA emergency kit lights with the SMJLED PR2 bulbs.

For me the SMJLED PR2 bulbs make 2AA hosts decent lights and turn 2C/2D lights into long running emergency tools.

For my 2C/2D mags I will be upgrading to the new MagLEDs for the superb overall performance.

Good luck, TR


----------



## leduk (Jun 23, 2006)

Another added in this post here.

Cheers.


----------



## theamazingrando (Jun 23, 2006)

I received a few SMJLED PR2s in the mail yesterday. I immediately popped one in a 2D Mag...and I was surprised by how disappointing the result was. The Mag parabolic reflector really is a great (for a cheap piece of plastic!), and it focuses the beam too tightly. I don't look at the SMJ as a high horsepower throw light, and I would prefer a wider hotspot--or at least a good corona. Focusing the beam wider rsults almost immediately in a true doughnut effect. I don't mind a wide beam with some holes or artifats, but this is pretty unsable. So, the Mag isn't really it for me. 

I bought one of the yellow Rayovac industrial 2D lights at Walmart ($5), as suggested above, and it is a nice host--I was pleasantly surprised! It has the built in battery meter, which may or may not be useful, but it sure is neat. The body seems durable with good anti-roll features adn a flip-out plastic ring on the tail to hang it up or attach a lanyard. It has a spare bulb holder in the head (but does not include a spare bulb), and the faceted reflector gives the SMJ a nice, smooth, usable beam (far nicer than the stock incan!). The bezel even has ridges that allow you to see light leakae if you "headstand" it while switched on. Best of all you can remove the head for a very nice flood--and it tailstands for a true "candle mode." For less than $12 total, this is a great light!


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw a post in one of Lambda's SMJLED PR threads (cant' find it again) where someone had a host light where the PR bulb had a spring wrapped around it. It did poorly with the SMJLED bulb until he removed the spring, after which it immediately became much brighter.

I tried the same thing with my cheap 2AA host which also had a spring wrapped around the bulb base. AMAZING. Without the spring, the SMJLED output increased A LOT until it was equal or a little better to the Tec-20 with the SMJLED. The beam's still artifacty, but quite bright now - total output near my L1P using fresh alkies. Whatever that spring did, the SMJLED does a lot better without it!

I cannot recommend these things too highly. A $6.67 each, EVERYONE should be laying in a supply - they are just too useful and fun for words...


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 23, 2006)

The SMJLED PR bulbs made me think of the classic old fashioned metal flashlights like Fulton Industries still makes. Wish I could find a metal one in 2AA size.


----------



## ace0001a (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally, I have tried these bulbs mainly in 2D Maglites and I think they give excellent performance. I think it boils down to preference and what you like in a flashlight. I've always been a fan of Maglites and will try anything in them to make them more "high tech" or perform better. Sure you get a really tight spot beam in a Maglite with a SMJLED, but that is about the same as you would get with Maglite's own 3 Watt and Terralux/Diamond's 3 Watt Luxeon LED upgrade modules. All of the above give a tight spot with a fair amount of spill and I don't mind that.

The only other light I've tried these bulbs in so far is a Coleman 2D Widebeam flashlight which comes with a blue tinted Xenon bulb. I never actually turned it on with the stock bulb as I immediatly dropped in a SMJLED. What I ended up with is nice wide short distance flood light. I suppose that is what is was designed for as it would basically light up a wide trail or walkpath about 6 ft in front of you--kind of neat if you ask me.

I've got some more on order and plan on trying them with other different flashlights when I get the chance. And yes, I am a flashlightholic!!


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2006)

WNG said:


> I received my PR SMJLEDs today. Wow, great tint and can be exploited very well in some flashlights, and be underwhelming in others.
> 
> It didn't work well in my intended host, a Panasonic Kryptalite 2D with shallow , faceted reflector. Seems the SMJLED works best in deep reflectors.



I tried a Panasonic Kryptalite 2C with the same results- a massive flood and itty bitty tiny little hotspot with hardly any throw. It looked kind of like the diffuse lighting pattern of an emergency lantern.

I tried a Durabeam 2AA, and the overall output was significantly less, and not helped by the poor reflector of the Durabeam.

I've got a few more hosts to try, but don't have high hopes for most of them.

The color of the SMJLED is nice though...


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 29, 2006)

I finally took some beamshots of the SMJLED in my special 87 cent host. It produces a beam much like a Fenix L1P but wider.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jun 29, 2006)

I put one in my son's 2 AA Dorcy Gel Brite and it worked great. The Dorcy has a faceted reflector and the body should hold up very well to any drops.
Big Lots has the 2 AA Gel Brites for $3. I may have to pick one up for my 3 year old to play with outside.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 3, 2006)

This 2AA military style angle head flashlight looks intersting.


----------



## leduk (Jul 3, 2006)

Lambda has a moving sale $5.00 each.

How many hosts do you have?

Cheers


----------



## WNG (Jul 9, 2006)

I prefer a tight spot from my hosts....and I found another nice host that yields one, with useful spill.
It's a Coleman Outdoor Series 2AA with over-sized reflector. It resembles a 2C light in length, but slightly narrower. It's armored in dark green rubber, with orange accents and orange push button switch. It's water'proof', claims to float.
The reflector is smooth though.
I haven't seen how a SMJLED works in a Mag, but I assume the results are similar.
The large reflector makes the most of its output. Throws quite well. 
It cost me $5.60.

These PR2 SMJLEDs are simply fantastic.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 9, 2006)

WNG said:


> These PR2 SMJLEDs are simply fantastic.



I agree. I find myself checking out the cheap stuff now just looking for suitable hosts. :laughing:

I have plastic covered. I think it's time for a rubberized host, maybe something that floats as well.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 9, 2006)

Quick question: Do the SMJLED's come in any different colors? Red, green, etc.


----------



## Timson (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd like to thank *leduk* for finding the little yellow 47p Tesco flashlights.

These really are perfect for the PR SMJLED .......A bit pricey though  

Threw caution to the wind and went crazy......Bought two !!


Tim.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 10, 2006)

I bought a mag 2d last night and the smjled works really well in it! 

I was hoping to change the lens with either a UCL or a Borofloat. Which do you think would work better in this setup?

Also, would a lens with the LDF on it work better?


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Jul 10, 2006)

I have some SMJLEDs on order. I'm not exactly sure where they'll end up, but these are the lights I'll try first:

An older model Garrity Tuff Light, an Eveready Contractor and the popular Rayovac Industrial.







I bought the Eveready Contractor at a Save Big! Save Lots! about two years ago. It has apparently been reincarnated into the 84 cent Walmart special.

Also waiting in the wings is my first flashlight, an almost 50 year old "Ideal" flashlight:






Yes, it's old. Yes, the chrome has long worn off the switch cover. Yes, the 'O' rings are brittle. But it is clean inside and still works. And yes, this is the S.O.B. that started my long time, and now expensive (sigh), fasination with flashlights.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 10, 2006)

EvilLithiumMan said:


> ...the Eveready Contractor...has apparently been reincarnated into the 84 cent Walmart special....


I have an Evererady Contractor - it looks EXACTLY like your picture - and unfortunately, it is not close enough to the 84 cent Walmart special to be useful as a modding host for the Buckalite. The Walmart light has thinner walls and looser inner dimensions than the Eveready (no doubt to save $$) so the Eveready can't be shortened or take CR123s as easily.

Also, my Eveready had a spring wrapped around the PR bulb base which caused the SMJLED PR bulb to work poorly in it. Once I threw the spring away, the SMJLED PR bulb worked fine, except for artifacts in the beam due to the smooth reflector.

Just FYI...


----------



## Newuser01 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Briefly....Saw a 2 AA no name flash lights in Fry's Electronics. No package, no name for selling for $0.99. Seems to be modable!! Check it out.:naughty:
*





nerdgineer said:


> I have an Evererady Contractor - it looks EXACTLY like your picture - and unfortunately, it is not close enough to the 84 cent Walmart special to be useful as a modding host for the Buckalite. The Walmart light has thinner walls and looser inner dimensions than the Eveready (no doubt to save $$) so the Eveready can't be shortened or take CR123s as easily.
> 
> Also, my Eveready had a spring wrapped around the PR bulb base which caused the SMJLED PR bulb to work poorly in it. Once I threw the spring away, the SMJLED PR bulb worked fine, except for artifacts in the beam due to the smooth reflector.
> 
> Just FYI...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 10, 2006)

I found the best host for this bulb today! It is a $1.49 light from Truevalue. It has a smooth center and then is fauceted around the edge. The throw is VERY impressive (more than an L1P), and the flood is very nice as well. I couldn't imagine any host being better.



:rock:


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Jul 10, 2006)

nerdgineer said:


> I have an Evererady Contractor - it looks EXACTLY like your picture - and unfortunately, it is not close enough to the 84 cent Walmart special to be useful as a modding host for the Buckalite. The Walmart light has thinner walls and looser inner dimensions than the Eveready (no doubt to save $$) so the Eveready can't be shortened or take CR123s as easily.
> 
> Also, my Eveready had a spring wrapped around the PR bulb base which caused the SMJLED PR bulb to work poorly in it. Once I threw the spring away, the SMJLED PR bulb worked fine, except for artifacts in the beam due to the smooth reflector.
> 
> Just FYI...



Well, I have two of them. I first one I have already modded into a poor man's G2. I removed the negative brass contact ring at the back then used a rattail file to thin out the tube enough to take the CR123As. I put in two CR123A cells and a slug. Then I installed a Surefire P60 bulb. I did have to wrap some foil around the P60 to make up for it's smaller diameter, but it works. By the way, it did take a long time to thin out the tube by hand, but it is doable.


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 10, 2006)

Newuser01 said:


> *Briefly....Saw a 2 AA no name flash lights in Fry's Electronics. No package, no name for selling for $0.99. Seems to be modable!! Check it out.:naughty:
> *



I got a .99 cent light from Fry's just like you said. It was a Brinkman glow in the dark 2 AA light with a smooth reflector. It has excelent throw and some usable side spill with the pr base SMJLED but does not appear to be modable with one CR123. I like it so much I don't want to destroy it. I want all my lights to be glow in the dark now. 

Oh, it's original bulb was fairly bright and white also. I'm going back to get more soon.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jul 10, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> I got a .99 cent light from Fry's just like you said. It was a Brinkman glow in the dark 2 AA light with a smooth reflector. It has excelent throw and some usable side spill with the pr base SMJLED but does not appear to be modable with one CR123. I like it so much I don't want to destroy it. I want all my lights to be glow in the dark now.
> 
> Oh, it's original bulb was fairly bright and white also. I'm going back to get more soon.



_I shoulda pick 1 up. I guess I'm going back and pick up a couple for my 2 pr bulbs....!!!_


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a lite beer.


----------



## Norm (Jul 13, 2006)

Where can I buy any SMJLED PR2? they seem to be sold out.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 13, 2006)

Norm said:


> Where can I buy any SMJLED PR2? they seem to be sold out.


Trueblue still has a few left at $6.66 each, but they're going fast (and that's the end of them I think), so I'd move on it if I was going to get any.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 14, 2006)

This might make a good host for those who are fans of the "Turtlelite"/4AA form factor.

http://www.preparedness.com/ex4aacomwatf.html

Edit. disregard this as the SMJLED is 2 cell only.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 14, 2006)

Lit Up said:


> This might make a good host for those who are fans of the "Turtlelite"/4AA form factor.
> 
> http://www.preparedness.com/ex4aacomwatf.html
> 
> Edit. disregard this as the SMJLED is 2 cell only.


...so use a couple AA spacer cells.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 14, 2006)

Sigman said:


> ...so use a couple AA spacer cells.



haha too true.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 17, 2006)

nerdgineer said:


> Also, my Eveready had a spring wrapped around the PR bulb base which caused the SMJLED PR bulb to work poorly in it. Once I threw the spring away, the SMJLED PR bulb worked fine, except for artifacts in the beam due to the smooth reflector.


 
Strange, my Eveready Contractor has a faceted reflector, just like a ROV Industrial. I had heard about the spring on the bulb being a problem, and tried removing it, which makes it a little tricky to center the bulb, but it did not seem any brighter. On the other hand, the overall output seems on par with other hosts, just toward the floodier side, but very smooth due to the faceted reflector.

BTW, the switch is pretty light to the touch on these, but the tailcap can be unscrewed a bit for a lock-out feature, without coming too close to having it come off, it turns on several rotations. It also can be backed off just a little and used as a momentary on feature! Wish they still came in black, that looks cool.

Hondo


----------



## carbine15 (Jul 18, 2006)

.99cent clearance 2xAA Garrity glow in the dark light. The THROW with these hosts is amazing with the SMJLED. The smooth parabolic reflector sends 90% of the light straight out. I love that it glows in the dark. I already had a bump in the night incident and opened my eyes to see my glowing AA light standing on the side table in total darkness. If it were waterproof I’d buy a dozen for myself but alas the slide switch. $2.99 for the D cell version which is quite nice also.


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 18, 2006)

nerdgineer got me salivating over a Tec 20 host.

*awaits postman*


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 18, 2006)

I have about a dozen of these so far and have tried them in all kinds of AA to D hosts. My favorites so far are 2C and 2D military style angle heads (included colored filters kind of handy). I also have pulled the battery holder out of several Sears 3AAA Lux flashlights and (after chiseling out plastic ridge in the battery compartment) put in 2 AA batteries and a SMJLED PR2. This setup has a great reflector/throw and I assume great runtime (haven't tested). I am very happy to have a use for these bulbless Sears lights. Also for nostalgia sake I bought several chrome Eveready Captain 2C lights off EBAY and really like the compact size and wide beam with a nice hot spot.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mr_Light said:


> I also have pulled the battery holder out of several Sears 3AAA Lux flashlights and (after chiseling out plastic ridge in the battery compartment) put in 2 AA batteries and a SMJLED PR2. This setup has a great reflector/throw and I assume great runtime (haven't tested). I am very happy to have a use for these bulbless Sears lights.



Hey! That's interesting. I have 2 host that are just sitting there!!
Would it be a bit much for you to explain a little more and may be some pictures of that battery carrier on how you did that? I have some general idea but still not very clear on how that its done?

Newbie


----------



## Hondo (Jul 18, 2006)

Lose the battery carrier, you don't need it. When you try to put AA's in it's place you will see the ribs that were used to guide the carrier and are in your way. File, chisel, dremel them down to allow the AA's to slide all the way down. Now a 2xAA light.

Hondo


----------



## Mr_Light (Jul 19, 2006)

Hondo said:


> Lose the battery carrier, you don't need it. When you try to put AA's in it's place you will see the ribs that were used to guide the carrier and are in your way. File, chisel, dremel them down to allow the AA's to slide all the way down. Now a 2xAA light.
> 
> Hondo


That's the ticket! I also made a little battery tube (wrapped some notebook paper around the batteries and put a piece of tape on it) to help keep the batteries aligned.


----------



## daloosh (Jul 19, 2006)

Lessee, I have one in a Rayovac Industrial 2D (better flood and nice tint, but not much brighter), but I had to screw around with the springs that make it explosion-safe:






a 15yr old Rayovac 2AA with a real nice smooth reflector, no pic, but great beam!;

a Sport Flare I got at Campmor for $6.99 (great for camping):





and a couple of other throwaway 2AAs that are much nicer now!

daloosh


----------



## LifeNRA (Jul 20, 2006)

I have found a great headlamp host for this bulb. 

My uncle has always used headlamps when working on cars. I finally was able to ask to see the ones he has yesterday. He only had 2 but one of them was perfect for the SMJLED PR2.

It was Princeton Tec Quest. It takes 2 AA batteries and has an orange peal reflector. I put a SMJLED PR2 bulb in it and it was great! 
The headlamp is very simple. It does not have an on/off switch. You must unscrew the bezel a little bit to cut it off. It also has the third strap for the top of your head. Also waterproof to 500 ft. The head lamp also moves up/down even though it does not say so in the description of the one I linked to. 

Here is the first one that popped up on google search http://scoutgear.com/ptq2.html


----------



## Lit Up (Jul 21, 2006)

Lit Up said:


> nerdgineer got me salivating over a Tec 20 host.
> 
> *awaits postman*



*having tried it out*

This is the host to get if you prefer more flood and a softer, diffused hot spot.
It gets alot of flood for its size. The hotspot isn't as intense/concentrated as other hosts I have tried and doesn't throw as far, but that is due more to the reflector type the Tec 20 uses.
I like it as I didn't have too many flood beam based lights. I have plenty that throw already.

Would make a good light to have around the neck with a lanyard in a power outtage setting or using it for room illumination/ceiling bounce. Although it will have to be wedged between a couple books or something, but the flat profile of the body makes it doable. The flat profile also makes it a good light you can hold in the mouth if needed. (Wrist lanyard removed of course)


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 8, 2006)

Are there any remaining sources for the Tec 20 flashlight? If memory serves, PT discontinued it some time back. I really like the form factor! Me wants more, me wants more! Waaahhhhhhhhh!! :help:


----------



## webster223 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Sport Tec is pretty much the same thing, except the bezel/lens is a single piece of clear plastic to accomodate the removable glow-in-the-dark cone.

Webster223


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 9, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> Are there any remaining sources for the Tec 20 flashlight? If memory serves, PT discontinued it some time back. I really like the form factor! Me wants more, me wants more! Waaahhhhhhhhh!! :help:



Here's one place: http://frontiersurvival.com/printectec20.html

I'm sure there's more to be found with a google search. I think Amazon.com might even have some. You could always check B/S/T forum too.


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 9, 2006)

Lit Up said:


> Here's one place: http://frontiersurvival.com/printectec20.html
> 
> I'm sure there's more to be found with a google search. I think Amazon.com might even have some. You could always check B/S/T forum too.




Thanks!

Is FrontierSurvival.com reputable? Never dealt with them before. Anyone have experience buying from these folks?


----------



## LightHearted (Aug 9, 2006)

I have two PT Tec 20 lights new in pack (never opened). They are blue. If anyone wants them, I'll sell them for $15 each shipped by Priority Mail. I probably won't use them, and I can use the cash for a new knife I'm thinking about splurging on (a ZDP Leek). Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. Mods, if need be please move to BST.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## LightHearted (Aug 9, 2006)

Milkyspit,

Paypal received. The two Tec 20s are yours. 

 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## nerdgineer (Aug 9, 2006)

Campmor sells the Sports Flare which is much like the Tec-20 for $6.99 plus shipping. I think 2 would be about $20.


----------



## LightHearted (Aug 9, 2006)

Doesn't the Sports Flare have a clear plastic bezel under the cone? The Tec20 has a nice rubber coated bezel that grips well when wet just like my Tec40. The Sports Flare is an option, though, if you don't mind all the light shining back at you through the clear plastic bezel. 





nerdgineer said:


> Campmor sells the Sports Flare which is much like the Tec-20 for $6.99 plus shipping. I think 2 would be about $20.


----------



## Hondo (Aug 10, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> I have found a great headlamp host for this bulb.
> 
> My uncle has always used headlamps when working on cars. I finally was able to ask to see the ones he has yesterday. He only had 2 but one of them was perfect for the SMJLED PR2.
> 
> ...


 
OK, this one is frustrating me, I picked up two of these with an order for PT Blasts to mod DD, so I could have a headlamp for the PR2 mod. I can't figure where the light is going. It just seems dimmer than any other flashlight host. I have tried a couple of different good SMJLED PR2's, different batteries, and checked actual current draw (130-140 ma), tried both lights, and it seems like it is doing everything right, but is DIM. The beam was a bit too tight as well, for me. It looked like the bulb might want to go a bit deeper in the reflector, and that was easy with the spring mounted bulb. I just made a ring of insulated bell wire and dropped it under the bulb flange. This made a significant difference, and now the beam is plenty good, smooth and reasonably usable hotspot size, just DIM. Did I mention this light is DIM with the SMJLED PR2 in it? I know some people had this sort of problem with the Eveready Contractor light, and removed the bulb spring in that one, solving the problem. My Eveready never had a problem with the spring, and it is actually one of several I am comparing to. I may try to remove the spring, but I don't think this thing can make contact without it.

Hondo


----------



## LifeNRA (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry for the troubles Hondo.

I do not have access to the headlamp right now. My uncle is out of town because of a family emergency.
I thought the headlamp was pretty bright with the SMJLED PR bulb but it was during the day that I tried it. I shined it under the hood of a car and it looked really good to me. 
I had no way of testing the throw so maybe it was not as bright as I perceived it to be.


----------



## phatalbert (Aug 10, 2006)

Can one of these work in the 2xaaa Pelican Mitylite?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Aug 10, 2006)

Talbert said:


> Can one of these work in the 2xaaa Pelican Mitylite?


No, the MityLite uses a proprietary lamp module and not a PR type lamp.


----------



## nerdgineer (Aug 10, 2006)

Hondo said:


> ...I may try to remove the spring, but I don't think this thing can make contact without it...


Have you tried it without the spring? Did it help?


----------



## Hondo (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope, the spring is the negative path in these, and even if the bulb rattling when off was not a problem, it just won't light without the spring. My Eveready has not suffered from lack of brightness with the spring installed, but I wondered if in some bulbs it might not generate some kind of inductance that conflicts with the boost circuit. 

I tried Progolding every contact in one of the lights, and that made no difference at all. I hate to conclude that the reflector is just not compatible with the bulb, but that may be the case. It does seem a bit shallow, but that is to be expected on a headlamp. The smoothness, and with a shim under the bulb flange, the size of the hotspot, are both very pleasing, so I would love to find the "missing" light. As it stands, I would continue to grab for my very blue River Rock headlamp, for brighness. This was going to be a long-running (although bigger), much whiter alternative to the RR. Any other ideas before I pop for return shipping and close the book on these?


Hondo


----------



## Skibane (Aug 12, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> .99cent clearance 2xAA Garrity glow in the dark light. The THROW with these hosts is amazing with the SMJLED. The smooth parabolic reflector sends 90% of the light straight out.



It's worth mentioning that Garrity also sells an almost-identical non- glow-in-the-dark version, under the ValueLite name (#V500GN) for an everyday, non-discounted price of 99 cents. Academy Sporting Goods is a good source for them.

I agree that the throw (and the beam quality) is excellent - Comparable to a M*G Light (albeit without adjustable focus). The flashlight itself also seems exceptionally well-built for the money - Right up there with some "Industrial" models.


----------



## Ra (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Skibane,

If you can make a more detailed picture of the reflector (not out of focus !!!)...

for example like this:








Then maybe we can see for ourselves what great reflector-quality you have...

regards,

Ra.


----------



## Skibane (Aug 18, 2006)

The photos were *Carbine15*'s, but here's one of mine:


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Aug 19, 2006)

An excellent host for the SMJLED is the Energizer 2-AA Princess or Cinderella flashlight! Not only does this light have an internal metal ring around the PR socket that acts as a heatsink for an LED retrofit, but the reflector has pink jewels around the edges, throwing light out to the sides of the head! The beam has a tight hotspot with an even, wide field. There are also other versions of this light available, such as Buzz Lightyear, Pooh, and Cars, that probably have the same construction.


----------



## Ra (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes Skibane,

That's the pic I wanted to see.. Very nice !!!


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 21, 2006)

I just did a dunkability test with my 2 favorite cheap 2D SMJLED PR hosts. The Rayovac Industrial with LED battery meter and a Garrity Tuff Light.
I used an incan bulb in the Rayovac.

The results:

While the Rayovac did manage to stay lit, it got some water in the head. Looks like it was getting in through the switch. Might be ok in the rain if you aren't in a real good downpour. It was submerged for about 5 minutes.

Garrity, being advertised as waterproof, was dry as a bone. The head floats as advertised too.

I may have to re-think my cheap vehicle light and put the Garrity in that role.
I just wish there was a traffic cone that would fit the inner circumference of the 2D version like a 35mm film canister fits the 2xAA version.


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 22, 2006)

*sMJLED-PR2 bulb*

I got a couple of these from TrueBlue's special at $6.66 each.






and had been trying them out in some cheapo 2D and 2AA flashlights.

Last week I was in my local WalMart and came across these real cheapo 2D lights -









The economy Eveready was $1.68 including 2x Super Heavy Duty D batteries and economy Ray-O-Vac was 99cents without batteries.

Sizes -





The Eveready was shorter because of its shallower reflector and there is less hooding of the head.

Heads with sMJLED PR2 installed -




As can be seen the Everready seems to doing a good compromise of facetting the central area to smooth out any rings with then out part mirror finished to maximize the reflected light. Being pretty shallow not only make the light shorter - but it also means the side-spill/corona is pretty wide.
The Ray-O-Vac is a much deeper polished reflector.

sMJLED PR2 in Eveready vs. Ray-O-Vac







The Eveready side-spill is really wide - it easily over-lapped the Ray-O-Vac beam. Although I like wide side-spills for the level of this light it seems to dissipate the side-spill too much - so that the hotspot is much, much brighter than the rest of the beam. The central facetting does not seem to have been effective in avoiding the central donut hole - there is one on the Ray-O-Vac too - but it's only at closer distances - by 3.5feet they are gone.

These sMJLED PR2 in 2D lights are significantly brighter than any of the MJLEDs or sMJLEDs I have in 2AA MiniMags - they seemed brighter than most 1watt Luxeons I have - they are almost comparable to 3wtt Luxeons......

sMJLED PR2 in Ray-O-Vac 2D vs. Fenix P1 (3w 1xCR123A primary) -







No, it's not quite as bright - but it is close and at least comparable and the throw is possibly better........

It's not a fluke......

sMJLED PR2 in Ray-O-Vac 2D vs. Nuwai Q3 (3w 1xCR123A primary) -







Different beam characteristics - but close/comparable......

I'm impressed.

The sMJLED PR2 in the Eveready is different since the shallower reflector spreads the light out more -

sMJLED PR2 in Eveready 2D vs. Fenix P1 (3w 1xCR123A primary) -








sMJLED PR2 in Eveready 2D vs. Nuwai Q3 (3w 1xCR123A primary) -








The sMJLED PR2 bulbs display the same blue tinted charateristics as my sMJLEDs tested in 2AA MiniMags - the one I had in the Ray-O-Vac has a marginally better tint than the one in the Eveready - but it is really only noticable side-by-side.

Here are the Stairway "Practical" Beamshots -


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 22, 2006)

post deleted 
since my sMJLED PR2 Bulb review thread has been merged into this one -
see Post #*90* above.


----------



## WNG (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: sMJLED-PR2 bulb*

I bought 2 bulbs initially and added 1 more. I found the tint of the first 2 to be quite good, very white, but the 3rd was very blue, and annoyingly so.
Similar to your pics.
I wouldn't claim they are as bright as a 1W Lux, since I was able to compare both in identical hosts (Craftsman 3AAA Endurable). But drop one into a large and deep reflectored host and you get maximized output close to a Lux-1 in a smaller light.
Either way, they are still the best buy so far my 2006 purchases. Remarkable runtime.


----------



## carbine15 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: sMJLED-PR2 bulb*

anyone have the 222 base bulbs for less than $15 shipped? Ive got some very old lights that need an upgrade.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 22, 2006)

Guys, I just landed the ultimate 2D SMJLED host!

I had to stop off at Wal-Mart to pick up a few items. So of course I browsed the flashlight section - same old stuff. (and still 2 empty MiniMagLED pegs)

Anyways, I was going by the fishing/camping section and saw this Coleman 2D light that was black and yellow. It has 2 flushed metal "sensors" on the side of the body that will activate the light if it gets dropped in water.(boater's light) It was 8 bucks, so I said, why not?

It has a larger head than a typical 2D and a smooth reflector. I wasn't really expecting much. At least as good as my Rayovac and Garrity hosts would be nice. 

Man, was I ever wrong.

This sucker takes a SMJLED and *launches* it just as far as my 4D MagLED!

I was sitting in the backyard with my jaw dropping.:huh:
The spill is VERY generous too!

Do not walk - *RUN - *to your local Wal-Mart and see if they have any in stock. It will put a big smile on your face. Guaranteed.

Here's what they look like: http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=5338-791&categoryid=26008

Oh. And I should mention that the switch is on the body and covered with rubber. It has a nice, positive click feel to it. And once the light is on you can press on the switch lightly to momentarily turn it off and use it for signaling.

Coleman made an out of the park homerun with this host.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: sMJLED-PR2 bulb*

Very nicely presented and professional VT!

May I request that you also test TB's upcoming WPR2 bulbs when they are released? I'd like to see how much brighter they are with the adjustments to the converter, and the warmer tint.

There's been a lot of confusion lately surrounding the MJ LED line, and I think the WPR2 will add one more iteration to the fray.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: sMJLED-PR2 bulb*

EDIT: ^Just see above post.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 22, 2006)

UnknownVT started a thread (post #90) about the SMJLED PR2 hosted in a couple lights. EXCELLENT pics/beamshots!! Felt it was more appropriate merged with this existing "hosts" thread...


----------



## Hondo (Aug 25, 2006)

Quoting myself regarding the PT Quest headlamp host:



Hondo said:


> OK, this one is frustrating me, I picked up two of these with an order for PT Blasts to mod DD, so I could have a headlamp for the PR2 mod. I can't figure where the light is going. It just seems dimmer than any other flashlight host.


 
For those who have not seen one, a Quest is a 2xAA PR bulb headlamp.

I have spent a lot of time (too much) trying to figure this out, as the PT is a good looking headlamp host for these. I noted at first that it had a bit wider spill than an Eveready contractor or the Wallmart clone. Well, my conclusion is that the spill is really significantly greater, and given the square area covered by that increased spill angle, a lot more photons have to be spread out there. And they are coming from the hotspot intensity. Now in pitch dark, this ain't so bad, as most everything, and I mean even stuff outside my peripheral vision, is lit up very evenly, except in the hotspot. With the hotspot being not particularly hot, it does not spoil your vision for the stuff in the spill. 

Problem is, unless it is real dark, it leaves you wanting for more intensity. And worse, some of that huge spill where the "missing" light I was looking for is going, is not even within your range of vision. It does give a first impression of being "dim", and I think I would like to graft in the reflector of one of the above flashlights if I got the motivation to carve up both lights. But, in a blackout situation, this setup could be your best buddy, it is very practical when it is pitch dark out. I guess I'll be keeping this light, but want to warn others that it is not like having a venerable 84 cent Wallmart light strapped to your head, for better or for worse.

Hondo


----------



## leduk (Aug 29, 2006)

Flash_Gordon said:


> No, the MityLite uses a proprietary lamp module and not a PR type lamp.



Just thinking is the Mitylite bulb similar to the Versalite bulb?

Here's the Mitylite mod for SMJLED PR2

Regards


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 31, 2006)

Found a "Surelite" by Westinghouse, an "aluminum 2AA light" 

It was 2 bucks at Dollar General in Corsicana, TX.

Stock, it's dim and crappy. With SMJLED PR, it's right on par with the United Outdoor 84 cent lights, or the Eveready Contractor 2AA for spot, spill and throw.

It looks a lot like a Garrity 2AA, the model with aluminum showing on part of the body with plastic head, bezel and tail. It has a reverse side clickie. And a Lanyard loop hanging from the side of the tail. It will tail stand.

Rats! I don't have enough SMJLED PRs to go around!!!


----------



## Varroa (Sep 3, 2006)

I found a very un-expected host for a SMJLED PR2 bulb. I slapped one inside my old crappy Cateye Halogen HL-500 bike light and MAN did that thing light up! It uses 2 x C cells and a crappy 2.5 volt halogen bulb. With the SMJLED bulb in it it is at least 4 times brighter and the light is pure white. I am pleasantly suprised! I haven't used this light in years on my bike cause of how crappy it was but I might just give it a second chance now!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Eveready Industrial 2D. A fairly tight spot with some light artifacts just outside of it, and quite usefull spill. Got the light at Home Depot for about 6 bucks.

It actually had a pretty good beam with the stock Phillips KR102 2.4V .7A....

Dang! I REALLY don't have enough SMJLED PRs!!!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 6, 2006)

*ENERGIZER Quick Switch.*

The Red Cross was giving these out in New Orleans after Katrina. It is unique in that it will run on *2AA, 2C* or *2D* cells. While it is not watertight it makes a great candidate for a _light duty_ houshold emergency light because it will run on anything.

I dropped the SMJLED into three of them so far and it makes a great light for power outages. The reflector is *bigger than a M/\G's* and is faceted down by the bulb. The hotspot is just a little bit bigger than the highly collumated beam of the original bulb, with a smoother transition into the corona. For what it is it's quite throwy, actually. I really like it.

Yesterday I pulled some alkys from another light and they measured ~1V. I put them into an unaltered Quick Switch and they wouldn't even make the bulb _glow_ -- nothing. I them put them into one with the SMJLED and they made an admirable amount of clean, white, useable light. 

This will be a great inside-the-house power failure light -- I've given away three of them. Everyone who has gotten them has been thrilled.

*Omega Man* was kind enough to put up beamshots of the Quick Switch w/SMJLED *here.* 

I'm gonna order some more SMJLEDs.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Whoops! The Westinghouse "Surelight" can't take a fall. The head threads broke off at about a 2 foot fall onto carpet. It may have hit something on the way down, but that's pretty dispicable!!!

I still find the United Outdoor 84cent 2AA to be about THE 2AA SMJLED host.

And the newest Eveready 2D Contractor is pretty good for a 2D host.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 17, 2006)

Agreed, the 84 cent special was the bomb! But for those who can't get them anymore, I just wanted to bring the Eveready 2AA contractor up again. It is basically what the Walmart "United Outdoors" light was copied from, and is much sturdier built, although it costs the princely sum of four bucks at Home Depot. The beam has a bit larger hotspot, so a bit less throw, but nicer for close work. I find the switches mostly a bit easy to turn on and a risk for accidental activation while transporting, but there are sufficient threads on the tailcap to turn it out 1/4 to 1/2 a turn for "lockout" without fear of losing it.

Hondo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 17, 2006)

Right you are Hondo! And the body is just like the older one I have, in that a bit of work with an appropriate chisel opens it up for 123s easily!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2006)

UPDATE:

The Rayovac Swivel Head 2D that I am so fond of as a "SMJLED PR Host" has changed!

Saw one at Lowes earlier and they now have smooth reflectors. There may be other differences but THAT is a BIG ONE!

If you find an older one with a faceted reflector, GRAB IT!


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this picture. I've been trying to find a 2AA light that would hold an 18650 and this light looks like it will. 


trailstoride said:


>


----------



## lednut (Jan 19, 2007)

Mikeg23 said:


> Thanks for posting this picture. I've been trying to find a 2AA light that would hold an 18650 and this light looks like it will.


 Ever put a 2-cell Magled in one of these Energizer Worklights? It is very nice with good spot and side spill. You would be very pleased with it.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Jan 19, 2007)

lednut said:


> Ever put a 2-cell Magled in one of these Energizer Worklights? It is very nice with good spot and side spill. You would be very pleased with it.


 
No I was planning to use an incandescent bulb with the 18650 just to see what it looks like. I might try the led out of the 3AAA craftsman light with the 18650 too.


----------

